# Recurve Recommendations



## ed'sboy (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm sure there is probably a thread on this already. Buying my son a recurve for Xmas. What brand recurve do you recommend and why. I shoot a custom recurve so I'm really not familiar with others out there. Heard the Mathews were nice shooters. Help please.
Thanks.


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a couple from www.greatplains.pampa.com, the rio bravo and a wolf creek, they are really smooth and I like his risers, very comfortable and he does awesome inlays and fades on his risers.  I just got my wife a nice old Bear grizzly off of E-bay for a $100. and it shoots fine, if she sticks with it I will upgrade hers, but I have seen a bunch of nice barta's and bears on ebay.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 20, 2006)

look for a used Black Widow Recurve...........they hold their value, and when YOU re-sale you will get you money back out of it...........i own 3 Black Widows............ .............but i have never sold one


----------



## maconducks (Dec 21, 2006)

I shoot a Lewis Hollow recurve.. love it and the bowyer is great to deal with. www.lewishollowarchery.com.  If you look at his website, my bow is in the T/D recurve photos.  Light limbs and dark grip.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 23, 2006)

Buy your son a cheap Ben Pearson off ebay.   You should be able to get one fo under $50.  He can learn to shoot with it and take a bit of time to see if he really likes traditional archery and what bow would be right for him.  Nothing more desasterous than spending big bucks on a bow that is wrong for him.  Old Ben Pearsona are great values in that they are good shooters and under rated.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 2, 2007)

Auchumpkee, I'm the same way about my Bob Lee...besides I can't afford one of them Widders.   There's more bowyers building some real quality bows now than at any other time.  There was a bunch of them in Texas!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 2, 2007)

Slingblade, those Bob Lee are good bows too, i own about 40 recurves, mostly 60's and 70's era , and several longbows too. Just my favorites are "the Black Widows", they hit where i point it


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 2, 2007)

have yall ever shot a quinn stallion? i have read a lot of good about them on trad gang and the leatherwall. i am thinking of getting one of them for a bowfishing bow. i love my long bows but do enjoy a recurve from time to time.


----------



## ed'sboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for your input guys. He ended up buying a Martin Hunter, 55# @ 28". He has started shooting quite a bit and hopes to be ready for turkey season.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 2, 2007)

Feral, I ain't never shot one.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 24, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a Martin Hunter.  They are extensions of the old Damon Howatt Hunters.  That bow was designed in the '60's and has gone retlatively unchanged to today.  "If if ain't broke, don't fix it"  It is one of the most successful designs in taditional hunting bows ever.

Good choice.


----------



## mathewsdxt (Dec 24, 2008)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Nothing wrong with a Martin Hunter.  They are extensions of the old Damon Howatt Hunters.  That bow was designed in the '60's and has gone retlatively unchanged to today.  "If if ain't broke, don't fix it"  It is one of the most successful designs in taditional hunting bows ever.
> 
> Good choice.



I agree!   The Martin hunter is a GREAT choice for a starter.  I started with one in the late 80's and still enoy shooting it.  I have 5 of them, and althought I have some widdows and ben lee's and others, I still enjoy the Martin Hunter.

GREAT CHOICE....


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 24, 2008)

FERAL ONE said:


> have yall ever shot a quinn stallion? i have read a lot of good about them on trad gang and the leatherwall. i am thinking of getting one of them for a bowfishing bow. i love my long bows but do enjoy a recurve from time to time.



yep I have a stallion that I bought  onn here back in July 
great shooting bow, 62" 61#@28
I haven't shot it that much, been  shooting more of the other shorter bows.
They are good shooting bows, I am happy with mine.


----------



## treewalker (Mar 16, 2009)

hello to everyone out there the traditional world i am treewalkers son and my father told me this was the place to like for answers.my father set me up w/a browning explorer bow 50# draw.i am looking for a de-stringer?i think thats what he calls it ,he said he believed  it was used to keep from getting limbtwist while stringing up and taking down your bow.he went through alot trying to find my brother and i these old weapons.could somebody out there tell us where to find these things?


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 17, 2009)

Go to threerivers.com and you can buy a nice recurve stringer.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Mar 17, 2009)

TREEWALKER

Apex is right...you want a "bow stringer".  You can get them many places but 3Rivers is as goods a place as any.

You Pa is a smart man.  NEVER NEVER NEVER string or unsting with out a stringer.

Stringing up bows without one is the number one cause of twisted limbs.


----------

